# Mira Bartuschek 36x



## walme (10 Nov. 2009)

*Mira Bartuschek* (* 17. Februar 1978 in Krefeld) ist eine deutsche Schauspielerin.

Erstes Aufsehen erregte Mira Bartuschek in Hans-Christian Schmids Kino-Erfolg „Crazy“ (1999): Sie spielte darin die Schwester des jungen Benjamin (Robert Stadlober). Ein Jahr später war sie in Rainer Matsutanis Sat.1 Fernsehfilm „Einladung zum Mord“ zu sehen, Erfolge die sie schon während ihrer Schauspielausbildung (1998-2001) an der renommierten Otto-Falckenberg-Schule in München feiern konnte. Erste Lorbeeren erhielt sie für die Rolle des Mädchens in Roberto Zucco an den Münchner Kammerspielen: Sie wurde dafür 2001 mit dem Solopreis des Bundeswettbewerbes deutscher Schauspielschulen ausgezeichnet. Gleich nach dem Abschluss ihrer Ausbildung wurde Mira Bartuschek festes Mitglied im Ensemble des Deutschen Schauspielhauses in Hamburg, wo sie bis 2005 blieb.

Seit der Spielzeit 2005/06 gehört sie zum Ensemble des Schauspielhauses Zürich. Neben ihrer Bühnentätigkeit ist sie, wann immer es die Zeit erlaubt, auch im Fernsehen und auf der Leinwand zu sehen. Ihr zweiter Kinofilm folgte 2002 mit „Ganz und Gar“ (Regie: Marco Kreuzpaintner). Mit Bodo Fürneisen drehte sie 2003 den ARD-Fernsehfilm „Die Versuchung“ und mit Christian von Castelberg 2005 den Krimi „Bella Block – Das Glück der Anderen“. 2005/06 stand sie in Hauptrollen für den Sat.1-Film „Küss mich, Genosse!“ (Arbeitstitel:„1974 - Vorwärts in die Vergangenheit“, Regie: Franziska Meyer Price), den Kinofilm „Die Augen meiner Mutter“ (Regie: Nuran David Calis), und den ZDF-Spielfilm „Mörderische Erpressung“ (Regie: Markus Imboden) vor der Kamera.

Filmografie (Auswahl) 

* 2007 - Finnischer Tango, Kinofilm
* 2007 – Küss mich, Genosse! (vorheriger Titel: 1974 – Vorwärts in die Vergangenheit), Fernsehfilm
* 2006 – Bella Block – Das Glück der anderen, Fernseh-Episode
* 2005 – Mit den Augen meiner Mutter
* 2005 – Mörderische Erpressung, Fernsehfilm
* 2004 – Mutter aus heiterem Himmel, TV
* 2003 – Doppelter Einsatz – Kidnapping, Fernseh-Episode
* 2003 – Aus der Tiefe des Raumes
* 2003 – Die Versuchung, Fernsehfilm
* 2002 – Ganz und Gar
* 2001 – Die Verbrechen des Professor Capellari: Falsche Freunde, Fernseh-Epidode
* 2000 – Sinan Toprak ist der Unbestechliche – Todesharmonie, Fernseh-Episode
* 2000 – Einladung zum Mord, Fernsehfilm
* 1999 – Crazy

Theater 

* 2005-07 – Schauspielhaus Zürich
* 2001-05 – Deutsches Schauspielhaus, Hamburg
* 2001 – Münchner Kammerspiele
* 2001 – Münchner Volkstheater
----------------------------------------------------------------------



 













------------------










 

 

 

 

 

 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2009)

Klasse Mix der hübschen Mira :thx: dir


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2009)

für deinen Mix


----------



## Bond (11 Nov. 2009)

danke für die schöne Mira


----------



## Rambo (18 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die schönen Bilder!
:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (18 Feb. 2010)

Herzallerliebst :thx:


----------



## PILOT (20 Feb. 2010)

Danke toller Mix


----------



## GvBoehm (21 Feb. 2010)

Sehr schöner Mix, Danke


----------

